# Hockey helmet wanted.



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 6, 2011)

Calling all Canadians and some American hockey fans!  

I am looking for an adult sized Cooper 'SK100' or 'SH100' hockey helmet to wear playing hurling. So, if I was wondering if any of ye here has an old one lying around spare and would like to earn a few bucks by selling it/them to me, as I smashed my own (luckyly not my own noggin/head), It would be very much appreciated. Only Junior Cooper helmets & other brands are are sold over here. Pref. black colour. But, I am not too fussy! Well maybe expect a pink one! He..hee! :sick:  

I am also looking for a 'gold' coloured Cooper 'SK10' hockey helmet too. See photos of type of helmets that I am after. The Sk10 must be gold.

I pay via PayPal. You must be willing to ship to Ireland and I will cover shipping costs!

Thank you.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 6, 2011)

Calling all Canadians and some American hockey fans!  

I am looking for an adult sized Cooper 'SK100' or 'SH100' hockey helmet to wear playing hurling. So, I was wondering if any of ye here has an old one lying around spare and would like to earn a few bucks by selling it/them to me, as I smashed my own (luckyly not my own noggin/head). It would be very much appreciated. Only Junior Cooper helmets & other brands are are sold over here. Pref. black colour. But, I am not too fussy as to what colour! Well maybe expect a pink one! He..hee! :sick: 

I am also looking for a 'gold' coloured Cooper 'SK10' hockey helmet too. See photos of type of helmets that I am after. The Sk10 must be gold.

I will be attaching my hurling style faceguard to the helmet. So no faceguard is required.

I pay via PayPal. You must be willing to ship to Ireland and I will cover shipping costs!

Thank you.

​
​
​
​​


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry, I don't think Cooper makes them any more; at least I can't find any.  There are other manufacturers with a similar style.  You're more likely to find what your looking for from Lacrosse equipment supplier.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2011)

Cooper got bought out by Bauer about 10 or 11 years ago. I've still got a pair of Cooper gloves, man they were good.


----------



## Dame (Nov 6, 2011)

They ship to Ireland. Not black though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cooper-SH-1...ultDomain_2&hash=item45fe56e61f#ht_500wt_1191


----------



## Dame (Nov 6, 2011)

Only black one I could find was crazy expensive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cooper-SK-S...OtherSports&hash=item43aadbdae8#ht_510wt_1174


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 6, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Cooper got bought out by Bauer about 10 or 11 years ago. I've still got a pair of Cooper gloves, man they were good.



I thought it was something like that but I don't play or skate; so no need for equipment.


----------



## digrar (Nov 6, 2011)

When Setanta O'hAilpin first came to Australia to play Aussie Rules he was half way through his first training session with Carlton and said something along the lines of, this is great, but when does the hitting start? Crazy Hurler.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 7, 2011)

The Troll has a prescription for a helmet, maybe he can hook you up.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, then got taken over by Nike I think.

Thank you for the help! 

I want to try and avoid crazy prices on Ebay, if possible. That is why I am looking for an old one that somebody here might have laying around their house. The Cooper SK100 helmet is the most popular helmet here and is best suited to wear whilst playing hurling. There are other brands making similar helmets here now, but they are too heavy and have crap faceguards. We use a different style guard too. Plus, the older Cooper helmets made in Canada are lighter.

Setanta could not hack losing to Kilkenny in hurling! Ha..ha! :-"


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2011)

He might be heading back, he got delisted at the end of the season and I'm not sure if anyone will be looking at picking him up.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2011)

I still am trying to find out why he needs a helmet when hurling?  Wouldn't a toilet be good enough?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 8, 2011)

digrar said:


> He might be heading back, he got delisted at the end of the season and I'm not sure if anyone will be looking at picking him up.



Never seem to have made it as an Aussie footie player. Back to playing hurling for Cork it might be for him.


----------



## digrar (Nov 8, 2011)

He's certainly not an A grader, but it's starting to click for him after 80 games, but he's 6'6" and 220lb and kicks a couple of goals a game as a key forward. It's looking like the new expansion team might pick him up in the draft.


----------



## digrar (Nov 24, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Never seem to have made it as an Aussie footie player. Back to playing hurling for Cork it might be for him.


 
He did get picked up in yesterdays draft. he's got another 12 months at West Sydney to prove himself.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 24, 2011)

digrar said:


> He did get picked up in yesterdays draft. he's got another 12 months at West Sydney to prove himself.


 
Heard that on the news today...hopefully he won't start kicking the shit out of his team mates this time.LOL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, true! See if he gets first team footie.

Cork hurlers will have to find somebody else to play up front.


----------



## digrar (Nov 24, 2011)

I think he'll play most games next year, it's an expansion team, so a lot of their kids that they have drafted won't be ready to play. He was also putting the pieces of the puzzle together late this year, showed a bit in the last half dozen games or so.


----------



## digrar (Mar 22, 2012)

Jimmy Stynes died earlier this week, it's been massive news here and his battle with cancer has been well publicised as well. He's getting a state funeral, which doesn't happen for very many sportsmen.
 There has been some media saying this has been big news in Ireland too, is that the case?


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 22, 2012)

digrar said:


> Jimmy Stynes died earlier this week, it's been massive news here and his battle with cancer has been well publicised as well. He's getting a state funeral, which doesn't happen for very many sportsmen.
> There has been some media saying this has been big news in Ireland too, is that the case?


 

Yes it it.. Huge media attention here and I'd say the funeral will get even more.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2012)

Check here....  Hockey Monkey


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hockey Monkey is awesome, I get all my crap from Pure Hockey. There's no ice in GA 

Looks like it's back to playing LAX


----------



## CDG (Mar 22, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> Hockey Monkey is awesome, I get all my crap from Pure Hockey. There's no ice in GA
> 
> Looks like it's back to playing LAX


 
Pussy.  Real men play Ultimate Tak Ball. Anybody can run around a field with a stick and a lacrosse ball.  It's takes balls of steels to get out there with a big-ass soccer ball and a stun gun.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2012)

New game...  like dodge ball - except you throw/pass lacrosse balls, and carry a desert eagle .50 to remove your opponents - injury does not take you off the field, only death or winning - and you have to score at least one goal to win.

Screw a bunch of wimpy large assed soft soccer balls and tasers....  a 6.3 lb rubber covered lead ball and even higher velocity fmj .50 rounds make for an exciting afternoon...  although finding players might be a bit tough.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 30, 2012)

Will do...thank you.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 30, 2012)

digrar said:


> Jimmy Stynes died earlier this week, it's been massive news here and his battle with cancer has been well publicised as well. He's getting a state funeral, which doesn't happen for very many sportsmen.
> There has been some media saying this has been big news in Ireland too, is that the case?


 
Yes, he was born in Ireland. I am sure you know that.

He played minor Gaelic Football for County Dublin and won an All-medal in 1984, before heading down under to play Footie.

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## digrar (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome service, lots of raw emotion and some good stories. Gary Lyon got a bit excited and towards the end realised that saying fooking in church with an Irish accent is as bad as saying it normally, covering it up nicely by saying that fooking is Irish for flaming.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 1, 2012)

I still would never say it in a church. Only Gary Lyon could get away with it! Ha..ha! :-" 

I watched it live here into the early hours of the morning. Sad, but a great tribute to a great man!


----------

